# crackers?



## papercut (Dec 7, 2009)

is it ok to feed crackers to my rats? like townhouse crackers as a treat?


----------



## Morgan (Nov 29, 2009)

I feed mine saltines with out salt on there i dont use it a regular treat but a every once in a while type thing.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

On the safe foods list, it says that bread can expand in a rats throat and cause choking.
So be careful, i have never had this issue, but you never know.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kiko said:


> On the safe foods list, it says that bread can expand in a rats throat and cause choking.
> So be careful, i have never had this issue, but you never know.


bread is doughy though, I feed my kids crusts of bread of pizza, so I think crackers (with no salt or minimal salt) should be okay as a treat.


----------



## papercut (Dec 7, 2009)

ok. thanks. it would be a rare treat anyway. they seem to love bananas. and since i eat so many to recover from workouts then theyll probably get more banana treats than anything.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

what about dried bread? I bake mine until it is hard before giving it to my rats. Is that still harmful?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Alexc844 said:


> what about dried bread? I bake mine until it is hard before giving it to my rats. Is that still harmful?


thats fine...think of it this way, dry doughy bread gets stuck in our throats along with peanut butter. Those types of things are so much worse for rattykins...dried bread won't.)


----------

